# 1CC Test Cyp for 10 Weeks??



## quadzilla25 (Feb 23, 2014)

I was given some broscience knowledge and advised to take 1cc of 250/ml of test cyp for 10 weeks, but based on what I have read on these forums that would be too low, in fact only high enough to replace the test my body will shut down.  My first cycle would be as follows:

Week1-10: 250mg/ml a week of KP Testoxyl Cypionate(1 injection, 22gauge pin)

Week1-5: 40mg Balkan Pharm Danabol 

Week1-10: 0.5mg Arimadex EOD/E3D(as needed)

Week 14-18: Clomid 50/50/25/25

I have considered adding Nolva in there if needed.  I have it on standby, enough for 40/40/20/20
Will 1cc of Test Cyp/week be enough to see any solid gains, or should i bump it up to 500mg/ml a week?
 If I go 500mg/ml I will inject twice a week; Tues and Sat.  Any advice for this beginner would be greatly appreciated.  I am new to the anabolic game, but I have run prohormone cycles with short lived success and am looking to step it up and get serious.


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 2, 2014)

take 500 mg split between 2 injections a week. helps keep bloodlevels


----------



## gpg77 (May 2, 2015)

Ditto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR. (May 3, 2015)

Yep


----------



## dmobb75 (Jul 25, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 26, 2015)

If it's your first cycle then 250mg each week may be just what you need to yield excellent gains, provided that your diet (and training) are on point.


----------

